# turbo sentra?



## Guest (Oct 25, 2002)

i was thinking about buying a 92 sentra but i wanna know if i can put a turbo on it first and where i can get some nice body kits for it. i have 7000$ and im tryin to find out what im gonna be able to do with that. can someone give me some info. refrences, ideas, anything. thanks.


----------



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

a 92 sentra se-r? what trim level? a nother helpful site is www.sr20deforum.com i would say a turbo 92 sentra se-r could be had for less then 7K

Brian


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

the sr20de engine is pretty much legendary for its ability to be fed alot of air.

http://www.forcedinductionracing.com/performance_kits.html


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2002)

sentrafan said:


> *i was thinking about buying a 92 sentra but i wanna know if i can put a turbo on it first and where i can get some nice body kits for it. i have 7000$ and im tryin to find out what im gonna be able to do with that. can someone give me some info. refrences, ideas, anything. thanks. *


I have an 11sec. turbo sentra 91' SE-R. I drive it everyday and I will sell it to you right now for 6000.


----------



## tredragon (Nov 16, 2002)

Wait, you have $7G's for the car PLUS turbo? YOu can easily have a tiight turbo setup for $7G's, but with car... yeah, you could still find a SR20DE powered B13 for next to nothing and spend a mere $2000 for a nice little (read: "small") turbo setup.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

if you got 7 just to spend on the car i would say look for a 200sx ser just because they look better but if you got 7g's if you look hard enough you can find a 90's model-up Z in good condition.


----------

